# Cicer milkvetch pasture



## Dakota Kid (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone know anything about grazing Cicer milkvetch as a grazing legume??


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Dakota Kid said:


> Anyone know anything about grazing Cicer milkvetch as a grazing legume??


I have it in a few pastures and have sold it to customers over a wide area, and everyone has been satisfied.
Very slow and weak in establishment, but will be there for the long haul. Not the best for hay, but an excellent grazing legume.
Where are you located in SD? Have a customer in the Chamberlain area who really loves it. *Make sure the seed is properly inoculated!* My cicer is slowly spreading around the place due to cows consuming and passing seed.


----------



## Dakota Kid (Mar 3, 2011)

Im in North Dakota. I planted a 10 acre patch in pure stand and added a high dose of phosphorus and potash to help it along but still very weak even in the second year.


----------

